# Meerforelle Auf NaturkÖder?



## dorschjoe (14. Oktober 2003)

HALLO LEUTE !!! Wollte mal wissen ob man Meerforellen auch mit Naturköder überlisten kann und wenn ja mit welcher Methode(Köder,Montage).;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Oktober 2003)

Aber Logo. Im Apenradefjord sehe ich im Frühjahr immer einen Dänen der mit schwimmendem Sbirolino und 2m Vorfach fischt. Der fischt mit Tauwurm! Ich hab oft gesehen wie er seine Fische gefangen hat und die Blechschmeisser leer ausgingen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt ! Zu manchen Jahreszeiten sind Naturköder unschlagbar.
Aber gewusst wann, wo, wie und womit ! :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

> Im Apenradefjord sehe ich im Frühjahr immer einen Dänen der mit schwimmendem Sbirolino und 2m Vorfach fischt. Der fischt mit Tauwurm


 ... und nicht nur dort..... die Dänen sehen die Naturköderfischerei auf Mefo nicht ganz so eng wie manch Einer hier bei uns...... ganz banales getackle mit Wasserkugel ist auch sehr beliebt


----------



## Meerforellenfan (14. Oktober 2003)

gegen naturköder oder wasserkugelfischen ist auch gar nix einzuwenden

ich kenne jemanden der fischt in einem hafen mit überraschungseiern als posen auf mefos, derbe montage aber er fängt


----------



## alfnie (15. Oktober 2003)

Im Hafenbecken in Århus, Dänemark, sind schon seit Ewigkeiten
einige Einheimische mit Tobis/Sandspierling an der Posenmontage unterwegs. Und die fangen, die Jungs. Angeblich immer 1,5 m unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Oktober 2003)

jo das würde ich nur zu gerne mal machen wenn mir mal jemand verraten kann wo ich  "tobis" herbekomme


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Gerade im "Fiskejournalen" gelesen:

Lebende Sandgarnele, wird frisch mit Schiebenetz gefangen, 22er Vorfach u. Einzelhaken.
Das Ganze an einer schlanken Friedfischpose mittels Matchrute o.ä. angeboten.
Leichter ablandiger Wind ist Vorraussetzung.
Waren ein paar konkrete Fische abgebildet.

Generell ist gegen Naturköderfischen auf Mefos nix einzuwenden.

Wer´s mag..... #c 

Die Gefahr Untermaßige oder 40er Grönländer zu verangeln ist allerdings enorm groß!

Seit ich einmal einen Rogner mit knapp 80cm verhungert und fast verendet im Uferwasser eines schwedischen Flusses fand, ist meine Einstellung zu Wurm & Co. eine andere.

Durfte diesen, einstmals herrlichen, Fisch, dem ein Wurmhaken samt Vorfachrest den Schlund vernäht hatte erlösen u. vergraben.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2003)

> 22er Vorfach u. Einzelhaken




man könnte doch einen entsprechend großen Haken nehmen. Wie es an den DK-Auen Pflicht ist.
Z.B. 2/0er und Widerhaken andrücken müßte doch die kleinen Babymefos verschonen.


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2003)

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit.

Allerdings garantiere ich, dass nach dem dritten Fehlbiss eines lütten Pupers ummontiert wird.

("Sche..e! Haken wohl zu groß!")

Wer soll so eine Verordnung an der "wilden Küste" kontrollieren, bzw. durchführen?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Oktober 2003)

@havkat 

was ist ein schiebernetz ?  

nicht ganz so emotionsgeladen bitte oder fährst du nicht mehr auto wegen überfahrener hasen und wie viel fische verenden in netzten
bitte alles in einer gesunden relation sehen wie trutta schon sagt sind große haken pflicht

deshalb sind meine streamer alle auf 1/0 und 2/0 gebunden z.b. und eine abgerissene schnur egal blinker fliege etc. mit vorfach hat evl. auch den gleichen effekt wie ein wurm haken oder nicht !


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2003)

> Wer soll so eine Verordnung an der "wilden Küste" kontrollieren, bzw. durchführen?




Verordnung? So weit hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Das war nur ein Tip zur Praxis von mir, nicht zur Gesetzesregelung#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Oktober 2003)

verordnungen finde ich nun aber etwas sehr lächerlich

sorry aber das ist meine meinung 

nachtrag : typisch deutsch


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Oktober 2003)

@ Meerforellenfan : Tobis kannst du im Angelcenter Trave (ehemals Fischerman´s Partner) kaufen oder bei Kalle in Neustadt.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Oktober 2003)

danke stephan,

fragt sich nur ob diese konservierten so gut sind oder hat kalle evl. auch einfach eingefrorene ohne konservierungsstoffe ?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Oktober 2003)

Die Tobsen aus Lübeck sind eingefroren und Kalles hab ich selber noch nicht angetestet.



Grüße Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Oktober 2003)

Ihr müßt nur bei den Tobiasfischen darauf achten, das sie keinen Gefrierbrand haben. Dann könnt ihr sie vergessen. Angel damit vom BB mit Pose. Dorsch und Mefo mögen sie zum Fressen gern!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Oktober 2003)

@stepan
danke für die info 

@ bellyboatangler
mal ernsthaft kann man das erkennen wenn die eingefroren sind ??
schlepst du sie oder einfach wie mit einem toten köderfisch über grund

finde das echt interessant deshalb muss ich mal nachfragen

gibts was besaonderes bei der anköderung zu beachten?


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2003)

@Mefofan



> nicht ganz so emotionsgeladen bitte oder fährst du nicht mehr auto wegen überfahrener hasen und wie viel fische verenden in netzten



1. Emotionsgeladen hast du mich noch nicht erlebt, glaubs mir. 

2. Ja, ich fahre Auto, und nein ich fische nicht mit Naturködern auf Meerforellen.
Fische verenden in Netzen, is schon klar. Nur als Pro-Argument ein bißchen wackelig, oder? Was hat Angeln mit dem Stellen von Kiemennetzen zu tun? ;+ 



> verordnungen finde ich nun aber etwas sehr lächerlich



Ich auch. Da sind wir uns doch schon mal einig 

Achja, der Schiebehamen:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2003)

> Achja, der Schiebehamen:


 ...ähhh....links oder rechts ????? :q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Oktober 2003)

@ havkat

erstmal dank für dieses geniale bild habe ich echt noch nie gesehen so ein teil

nun fehlt nur noch einer der einen guten platz kennt und so ein teil hat 

dorschdiggler vielleicht der fährt ja eh meist spazieren


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2003)

:q :q ....kenne ich schon, verrate ich aber nur unter vier Augen :q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Oktober 2003)

oh ein antrag und das nach mitternacht da schlaf ich noch mal drüber :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab einen Schiebehamen - aber noch nie benutzt das Ding.
Bring ich am Samstag mal mit.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Deichkind (16. Oktober 2003)

jetzt noch einmal ganz zum anfang! der typ, der das spirolino mit wurm benutzt, schleppt er damit oder wie?


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe auch mit den Tauwürmern geangelt. Bei mir klappte es viel besser als mit den Kunstködern. Eine andere Frage ist, ob es auch interessant ist. Brandungsangeln ist auch ergibiger als Spinfischen, macht aber um einiges weniger Spaß.

@Deichkind
Würmer schleppt man mit Sbirulino, aber nur ganz langsam. Ich habe meist mit der Wasserkugel geangelt. Es beissen tatsächlich viele untermaßige Forellen. Dabei schlucken die viel zu tief. Da muss man schon recht große Haken nehmen, was allerdings auch nicht 100%-ig hilft.

Edit:

In Kaliningrad Gebiet (Koenigsberg) angelt man auch mit den Sprotten und sogar Herringen auf Lachse und Vefos.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2003)

Die Sandaale haben einen gelben Streifen am Rücken und sehen bitten holzig aus. Dann haben sie Gefrierbrand! Laß dann die Finger weg, taugen nix mehr. Wenn ihr unbedingt mit Taumetten angeln müst , dann nimmt wenigstens 2/0 Haken mit 3-4 Tauwürmern dran. dann verangelt ihr auch die Lütten nicht. Mit Sandaal hatte ich bisher noch keine Proble mit untermaßigen Mefos. Angel zwischen 2-5 m Wassertife mit Pose. Kutrz über Grund! Selbst die Plattfische mögen sie. Die sind dann auch in XXL. In diesem Jahr habe ich es allerdings noch nicht gemacht! 

@ mefofan

Kenne da ne gute Stelle für Krabben fangen, da reicht ein feinmaschiger Kescher. Ist auch in der Nähe von Lübeck. Das kostet aber paar Blonde morgen!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (17. Oktober 2003)

@ bellyboatangler

ein paar blonde gleich ???

das sind aber teure krabben aber leider weiß ich noch nicht ob ich morgenm kommen kann


----------



## alfnie (18. Oktober 2003)

Tobis usw.

habe ich mir in Dänemark immer eimerweise besorgt.
An den Anlieferungs-Kai's der Fischöl- und Fischmehl-
fabriken.  Wenn da gerade zwanzig Tonnen angeliefert
werden, kräht kein Hahn danach, wenn Angler sich ein
paar frische rauspicken. 
ZB in Hanstholm, in Esbjerg, in Frederikshavn.
In manchen dänischen Fischauktion's-Hallen gehen
auch frische Sprotten usw. kistenweise für Kleingeld
unter den Hammer. Oder einfach den Fischer abfangen,
der gerade anliefern will.


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. Oktober 2003)

*..so kam ich dazu!!*

Hi,
bin vor ca. 14jahren zum Mefo-fischen gekommen...mit Tauwurm und Hecht-stoppen :g war´n damals auf Langeland zum Brandungsfischen! Wollten runter zum Strand und mir fiel´n meine Rutenhalter aus der Hand...schepper #t und 3m vor´m Ufer drehten 3 Fische weg ;+ was war das #c also rasch ne Art Horni-montage gebastelt, Tauwurm drauf...und wir haben gefangen! Fische, alle um die 55cm rum! Selbst in einer trüben Brühe!! wo ich heute eigentlich nie drin fischen würde!! Und das in 1/2m Tiefe. Nur schlucken die den Haken bis zum Arsch und das wars dann leider! Von da an gab´s nur noch ein Fisch für mich :l allerdings als Watfischer mit Kunstködern...und im November gehts wieder an die Küste :z freu mich tierisch!!

bis dahin

Gruß Micha


----------

